# mot de passe RÉSEAU MAC/MAC & MAC/PC



## gootch (29 Mars 2005)

salut les gars!
je n'ai pas trouvé ni comment faire ni dans les précédants posts comment lorsque l'on connecte 2 macs ensemble se mettre en utlisateur référencé avec l'autre mac. je suis toujours en tant qu'invité car on demande un mot de passe qui n'est ni celui de l'admin de l'un ni de l'autre. je rencontre le m pb dailleurs avec le logiciel DAVE entre mac et pc : dans le sens mac PC pas de pb mais dans le sens pc mac, il m'est demandé un mot de passe que je ne connais pas.

si certains ont rencontré ce problème et ont trouvé une solution merci d'avance
ciao


----------



## jean-lou (29 Mars 2005)

je sais pas si ca va t'avancer mais pour ma part, je suis dans une école ou tous les ordi sont en réseau et tout le monde a des PC et j'ai un mac, si quelqu'un veut se connecter a ma machine, ils tapent mon adresse IP puis y a une fenetre qui s'ouvre ou il y a deux  cases a remplir : 
-nom d'utilisateur (user par défault)
-mot de passe (mon mot de passe d'utisateur, celui dont je me sers pour ouvrir ma session)
tout ca sans que je ne sache ni le changer ni pourquoi ni comment mais si ils tapent ca ca marche. Voila, j'espere que ca pourra t'avancer  JEan lou


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Salut, pour connecter 2 mac/pc il te faut avoir le même compte sur les deux, avec les même mot de passe. A défaut tu peux créer le compte "invité" qui je crois est créé d'office sur PC. Enfin il me semble que c'est ça ;-)


----------



## MacJohn (31 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,

Je profite de cette discussion pour exposer mon problème même si ce n'est pas tout à fait le même qu'à l'origine. Je viens d'acquérir un IBook flambant neuf, étant possesseur d'un PowerBook avant j'ai voulu les mettre en réseau pour récupérer quelques fichiers. La mise en réseau s'est passait normalement (comme d'habitude avec des Macs  ), mais au moment de rentrer le mot de passe de l'utilisateur référencé je ne m'en souvenai plus  . J'ai essyé bien entendu le mot de passe administrateur du PowerBook sans succès, puis plusieurs mots de passe qui aurait été succeptible de marcher mais sans plus de succès.

Voilà donc la question qui m'amméne : Existe-t-il une astuce sous mac OS X.2.8 pour récupérer les différents mots de passe de l'ordinateur en ayant celui de l'administrateur ?  (peut-être en passant par le terminal ?)

Merci d'avance pour les solutions proposées.


----------



## zurluberlu (2 Avril 2005)

Salut MacJohn,


Ce n'est peut-être pas le bon thread comme tu le suggères.  . Bon, mais pour ton problème, on ne peut pas "récupérer" un mot de passe oublié. Mais l'administrateur peut changer le mot de passe d'un utilisateur qui l'a oublié en utilisant "Préférences Système", "Comptes", sélectionner le nom du compte puis "modifier utilisateur" pour changer le mot de passe.
Au cas où l'utilisateur ayant oublié son mot de passe est également admin, la manip est plus compliquée : il faut insérer le CD d'installation de Mac Os X , relancer le Mac en enfonçant la touche C . Sur le premier écran de l'installateur, choisir "Installer, Rétablir le mot de passe", puis cliquer sur le disque qui comporte Mac Os X . Dans le premier menu déroulant, choisir le nom du compte, puis saisir un nouveau de passe dans les deux champs.Enregistrer, Fermer et redémarrer.


----------



## gootch (5 Avril 2005)

et donc alors je comprends pas : c'est quoi le mot de passe de quoi qu'il faut rentrer pour etre utilisateur référence si c'est pas celui de la session OSX pr aucun des ordis ??


----------



## alitaliano (5 Avril 2005)

Salut !
Je sais pas si j'ai bien tout compris, mais d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, voici une aide.

Pour être utilisateur réferencé, il faut que tu ouvres un compte (préf. système>comptes) qui te permettra de communiquer avec l'autre mac.

Ex: tu ouvres sur ton MAC1 le compte "partage" qui possèdera donc tous les dossiers créés pour lui (maison, documents, images, musique, etc.) et tu actives sur ce même MAC1 le partage de fichiers mac (préf. système>partage)

Une fois sur ton MAC2, tu accèdes au réseau (aller>réseau) et tu cherches ton MAC1
 en local. Une fois repéré, tu 2x clique dessus et tu sélectionnes "utilisateur réferencé", là tu mets comme login "partage" et comme mot de passe celui créé pour ce compte.

Tu n'as plus qu'à accèder à tes dossiers du compte "partage".

Euh? j'ai répondu à une partie de tes interrogations ou je suis à côté de la plaque ? :rateau: 

À plus !


----------



## gootch (5 Avril 2005)

beinh je sais m pas si t'es à coté ou pas!!! je suis perdu. j'ai pas de cpte partage. alors c'est ptet normal tu voulais surement dire que je devais en créer un mais est-ce que ce n'est pas compliqué ? je te rapelle que je veux juste etre utilisateur référencé plutot que invité lorsque je fais :
Finder ; se connecter au serveur ; X.local

merci pour votre patience les gars


----------



## NightWalker (5 Avril 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si ca va t'avancer mais pour ma part, je suis dans une école ou tous les ordi sont en réseau et tout le monde a des PC et j'ai un mac, si quelqu'un veut se connecter a ma machine, ils tapent mon adresse IP puis y a une fenetre qui s'ouvre ou il y a deux  cases a remplir :
> -nom d'utilisateur (user par défault)
> -mot de passe (mon mot de passe d'utisateur, celui dont je me sers pour ouvrir ma session)
> tout ca sans que je ne sache ni le changer ni pourquoi ni comment mais si ils tapent ca ca marche. Voila, j'espere que ca pourra t'avancer  JEan lou



Jean Lou, je ne sais pas si tu repasse par là, mais au cas où...

Personnellement je te déconseillerais de donner ton mot de passe que tu utilise pour ouvrir ta session, parce que je suppose que c'est le compte qui a été créé lors du paramétrage de la machine.

Si c'est le cas... sache que ce compte est un compte admin. Donc si tes copains se connectent en utilisant ce compte, ils ont la possibilité d'effacer les dossiers systèmes... Le mieux est de créer un compte limité "Certaines restrictions" ou même "Finder simplifié"... Parce que si c'est juste pour pouvoir s'échanger des fichiers c'est largement suffisant.

Evite en tout cas de donner ton compte Admin...

J'espère seulement me tromper...


----------



## jean-lou (7 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Jean Lou, je ne sais pas si tu repasse par là, mais au cas où...
> 
> Personnellement je te déconseillerais de donner ton mot de passe que tu utilise pour ouvrir ta session, parce que je suppose que c'est le compte qui a été créé lors du paramétrage de la machine.
> 
> ...



Haha, tu ne te trompes pas, mais je m'en étais apercu donc ca va. Je l'ai juste donné a des bons potes et je leur ai bien dit de ne pas faire n'importe koi. Je leur fais confiance meme si ils sont sur des PC. Merci JEanlou


----------



## -greg- (8 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Jean Lou, je ne sais pas si tu repasse par là, mais au cas où...
> 
> Personnellement je te déconseillerais de donner ton mot de passe que tu utilise pour ouvrir ta session, parce que je suppose que c'est le compte qui a été créé lors du paramétrage de la machine.
> 
> ...




meme avec compte admin et mot de passe  ca ne marche pas, je ne comprends pas??? 
car j'ai le meme probleme il demande si je suis un utilisateur referencé ou invité. et qd je clic sur utilisateur reference ca ne marche pas avec nom utilisateur admin et mot de passe !!!  
doc je suis obligé de prendre invité pour envoyé des fichiers :rateau: 

merci d'avance


----------



## NightWalker (8 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,

Fais bien attention aux majuscules/minuscules, parce que tous les systèmes Unix font la différence. Le log et le pass que tu as rentré sont bien ceux d'un utilisateur référencé sur ton Mac ?

Est-ce qu'il y a des caractères accentués ?


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Fais bien attention aux majuscules/minuscules, parce que tous les systèmes Unix font la différence. Le log et le pass que tu as rentré sont bien ceux d'un utilisateur référencé sur ton Mac ?
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a des caractères accentués ?



quel rapidité, et pour ca merci

a la premiere question oui, car il y a un seul compte sur le mac c'est celui de l' admin.

par contre pour la deuxieme question je ne me rappelle pas, mais je crois que non, mais je verifirais ds 15 jours(cause vacance)

donc si j'ai le nom admin exact et le mot de passe admin je pourais donc etre utilisateur referencé, ca marche bien comme ca???

merci


----------



## NightWalker (9 Août 2005)

Oui, car contrairement à XP qui accepte n'importe quel utilisateur qu'on lui donne même s'il n'existe pas, sous Unix, pour pouvoir se connecter sur la machine de desination, il faut que l'utilisateur possède un compte sur cette machine. C'est une question de sécurité, ce qui permet d'éviter les personnes non autorisées de pouvoir se connecter sur cette machine. En fait, c'est comme si tu ouvre une session en rentrant le login et le mot de passe directement sur la machine. Sauf que là, la connexion se fait à partir d'une autre machine.

Fais quand même attention aux caractères accentués, ils ne sont pas gérés de la même façon entre Windows et OS X.

Et vérifies aussi que le partage Windows (Préférences Système - Partage) est activé...


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Oui, car contrairement à XP qui accepte n'importe quel utilisateur qu'on lui donne même s'il n'existe pas, sous Unix, pour pouvoir se connecter sur la machine de desination, il faut que l'utilisateur possède un compte sur cette machine. C'est une question de sécurité, ce qui permet d'éviter les personnes non autorisées de pouvoir se connecter sur cette machine. En fait, c'est comme si tu ouvre une session en rentrant le login et le mot de passe directement sur la machine. Sauf que là, la connexion se fait à partir d'une autre machine.
> 
> Fais quand même attention aux caractères accentués, ils ne sont pas gérés de la même façon entre Windows et OS X.
> 
> Et vérifies aussi que le partage Windows (Préférences Système - Partage) est activé...



ok merci, pour ma part c'etait entre mac/mac
merci


----------



## NightWalker (9 Août 2005)

D'accord, normalement tu ne dois pas avoir de problèmes...


----------

